# Recommended foods after surgery



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Would love to hear what kinds of foods are best post-surgery. Cold smoothies? Hot soup? I want to have them in the house for my husband in case I don't feel up to preparing my own meals. Surgery scheduled for this Thursday June 27th at 730am. Thanks!!!!!!!!!! SweetMelissa.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I preferred cold drinks, mostly.

Scrambles eggs, pasta, cottage cheese, pudding, etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It really never occurred to me to eat soft foods after my surgeries, so I ate my normal diet and did fine on that. But if you're trying to concentrate on softer foods, just pick the ones you normally enjoy.


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately it didn't prevent me from eating less.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I ate my normal "diet" - though I do remember that cold drinks felt good.

Didn't make me eat less, either!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The 1st day is the hardest but you are in the hospital.

I ate a normal diet.


----------

